# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Темперамент

## Asteriks

*В психологии принято делить всех людей на 4 категории по их темпераменту:сангвиники, меланхолики, холерики и флегматики. Ещё выделяют интровертов и экстравертов.
Логен любезно предоставил нам тест, по которому Вы можете определить свой тип темперамента, отвечая на простые вопросы.
А определив, отпишитесь в теме, насколько результат по этой методике определения темперамента соответствует вашему представлению о самом себе.*

*Скачать маленький тестик-программу по определению темперамента* 191.22 KB

----------


## vova230

Совпадения значительные

----------


## Asteriks

И уж точно я не холерик, а скорей меланхолик. А то завели песню, что Астер холерик. Неа. По тесту я нытик-меланхолик. Вот так вот! Я то себя лучше знаю))))

----------


## Jemal

По результатам теста я - флегматик

----------


## StrekoZZa

По результатам - холерик )))
Самым приятным было прочитать, что "Темперамент поддается тренировке" )))   :yu:   Оччень  люблю тренироваться, понимаете ли )))

----------


## Akasey

получаюсь сангвиником.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

что самое странное-меланхолик,а раньше им точно не была...помню в школе проходила тест


з.ы. пошла тренироваться

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Поздравте- я невротичный меланхолик...вах!... Особенно улыбнуло:"Темперамент поддается тренировке".

----------


## Asteriks

> Поздравте- я невротичный меланхолик...вах!... Особенно улыбнуло:"Темперамент поддается тренировке".


Сначала меня поздравьте, я психический меланхолик.  Пойду ещё раз проверю.  Может я не ОНО. ))
Проверила. Оно. Зато шкала ЛЖИ в НОРМЕ))))))

----------


## BiZ111

дайте тест мне ссыл сдохла

----------


## Banderlogen

> дайте тест мне ссыл сдохла


на выходных залью, если до этого никто не кинет

----------


## Asteriks

Нет у меня её на компе((( Удалила. А на Байнетсе? Логен? Ты не оставлял?

----------


## Banderlogen

> на выходных залью, если до этого никто не кинет


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Marusja

сангвиник...шкала лжи в норме)))

----------


## BiZ111

меланхолеГ

----------

